

LCD Soundsystem Beg Fans Not To Leak New Album - tonyskn
http://torrentfreak.com/lcd-soundsystem-beg-fans-not-to-leak-new-album-but-too-late-100414/

======
tewks
Yesterday or the day before, he put the whole album up on his site in a Flash
player, perhaps in response: <http://lcdsoundsystem.com/thisishappening/>

------
ryanpetrich
This happened.

